# On counter magnetic blocks



## mc2442 (Jun 18, 2011)

So I have been patiently waiting for stores to get an item back in stock.....the magnablock or similar, basically a quarter crescent magnetic block that sits on your counter and stores knives.

I don't have space to hang a magnetic strip along the wall, and drawer space is limited, so I thought one of these would be a good solution, and be able to show off knife purchases as well, but no one seems to have gotten any since the beginning of the year.

Anyone have one that would care to voice an opinion? Is this something to avoid, is that the reason retailers have not restocked? Am I better off just getting a custom knife block to fit a few larger knives in?

Th only ones that I have seen is one guy on Ebay, but you have to buy a 3 knife set as well.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never seen one in person, and I don't know the dimensions, but it seems like it might have a hard time with anything over 240 mm. Although they seem to get reasonable reviews.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 18, 2011)

i have the bamboo one from japan woodworker [could not find it on their site just now] and am very happy with it .. straight sides are 250mm


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted to bump this thread back up. Seems like a good alternative since boardsmith isn't currently making knife blocks. Any opinions?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Miyabi that I've used for over a year and I'm pleased with it, except for the limitation of size. Nothing much longer than 240-250mm will fit. 







Rick


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have a Miyabi that I've used for over a year and I'm pleased with it, except for the limitation of size. Nothing much longer than 240-250mm will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick. Glad your happy with it. I looked it up on the web. Think I will pick one up. Just wanted to make sure people didn't hate them for some reason. They seem easy to clean. Tired of getting knives out of boxes and sayas every time I want to use one. 240mm will get most of them out where I can use them. Doesn't seem like there are any I have stumbled on that can hold a 300mm unless I go with a bar on the wall.
Richard


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have a Miyabi that I've used for over a year and I'm pleased with it, except for the limitation of size. Nothing much longer than 240-250mm will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My magnet is very firmly attached to the wall, and the magnet is quite strong. How heavy is the counter top model? It doesn't look like it's attached in any way. I'd be afraid it would tip over when removing the larger knives. ???


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the look and I may be crazy but I just don't like the idea of tips pointing downward. I may have to build one that is suspended in air so you can point the tips upwards. I have a couple ideas on how it can work.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I like the look and I may be crazy but I just don't like the idea of tips pointing downward. I may have to build one that is suspended in air so you can point the tips upwards. I have a couple ideas on how it can work.



Sounds interesting hope you post pictures if you do one.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 12, 2012)

You are making that block look good Rick.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 12, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> You are making that block look good Rick.



Yeah, I thought it looked plain, so I added some decorations.


----------

